# brown jungle vals



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

i have 5 large jungle vals over 3 feet each, had them in my tank over a month. over the last two weeks ive noticed a slight browning of some of the leaves while some remain vibrant green. this morning i turned on the lights and noticed much more brown to them....i have val ameicana in the tank aswell and it has no brown...i also have some time of sword and the leaves are goin brown on it, even the new shoots its putting out have brown leaves 
i dose flourish excel three capfuls a week. any help would be appreciated 
i was thinking maybe too much light? even tho im running only two 48 inch flourescents
cheers
kevin


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

FishFreaks said:


> i dose flourish excel three capfuls a week. any help would be appreciated
> i was thinking maybe too much light? even tho im running only two 48 inch flourescents
> cheers
> kevin


Vals are not compatible with Excel. They will eventually learn to tolerate in low doses, but will never grow great with Excel dosing. They will all start to melt at higher doses.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

+2 excel and vals are not good, that goes for crypts aswell.

Try to not dose excel or dillute half a cap to 10 gallons of water. The vals may recover if you stop dosing, you should try to stop dosing excel and see if the plants bounce back.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I had Jungle Vals die back due to excel. There was nothing left but the roots. They grew back to normal when moved to a non excel tank, but it took a long time.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

thanks i will stop dosing and see if they bounce back....so much to learn about plants...always had trouble getting nice plants to last


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

should i be using somthing else to get the vals to grow great?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

For now it's probally best to let them heal, a little bit of iron later on can help once they recovered, also fish poop is always good for plants!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Root tabs always made mine grow like crazy.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

thanks to both of you great knowledge.


----------

